# xbox 360 headset



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

im looking for a set of these and i have 3 options

option one

buy a set for £9.99 at argos and buy a £1.99 warrenty

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5669068/Trail/searchtext>XBOX+360+HEADSET.htm

option 2

buy a £9.99 set from game 
http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/Xbox-360/GAMEware-Xbox-360-Headset/~r327666/

i know there £7.99 online but want them tomorrow.

option 3

buy a xbox 360 set for £15.99.

and the forst 2 have left hand speaker on them .

will i find this a problem ?

opinions plz

thanks


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont think you will find it a problem with the lefthand ear as i didnt, with rgards to your choice:

i had the top set and wasnt a big fan, as i found the right hand side dug in above my ear a little

i have not owned either of the other two but i evetually bought this one:

linky . . .

i didnt get it from this site got it from fleabay quite cheap but linked this as i know you need urs soon but i can vouch for it i find the comfort better plus you dont have wires to contend with so worth the extra imo :thumb:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I got these VX Comm's1 Elite Headset - Venom - 360: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo the other day, plus if you sign up to the Amazon credit card you get £15 credit against Amazon purchases, so they are basically free..... I know you want yours ASAP but it might be of use to someone else


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive got these...... http://www.astrogaming.com/products/detail/3/A40-Audio-System/
:thumb:
Have you ever considered proper gaming headphones? Turtle Beach X1 are relatively cheap at £40 and theyre miles better than the official headset. Its so much better being able to hear the voices in both ears aswell as the game which is good for not annoying others in the house/room at night etc.
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Ear_Force_X1_Headphones_TBEFX1
These ones are cheaper but still great and a noticeable upgrade over the official one. 
http://www.astrogaming.com/products/detail/3/A40-Audio-System/


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Turtle Beach headsets are great! Had mine a while now and the sound is so much better, having ear piece on both ears is a real advantage!


----------

